# collagen vocal cord injection question



## LisaB303 (May 13, 2010)

*collagen injection question - ANY HELP??*

Hi, totally new to this posting a question thing. 
Was wondering? Provider is doing bovine-collagen-implant injections of the vocal cord (zyplast collagen).  When billing for the collagen itself should we be using J3490 (Unclassified drugs), J3590 (Unclassified biologics) or recently another provider suggested L8499 (Unclassied prosthetic)?  Any advice would be appreciated as we are having great difficulty getting the collagen authorized and paid?


----------



## jackjones62 (May 30, 2010)

Was this done in the OR or Office? also, was it done via scope? or external approach?

Jennifer 
ENT CT


----------



## LisaB303 (Jun 2, 2010)

It was done in the office endoscopically. The collagen injection itself is being billed as 31570. However, I need to code for the collagen itself as it comes from this office.  Thanks in advance for any help or advice.


----------



## LisaB303 (Jun 16, 2010)

Nevermind. L8699. Got it from CMS


----------

